# battlefield 1943 xbox 360.anyone else got it ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

WHAT A LOAD OF ****! 

here is my experience so far.getting a game is murder at times.and when you do get a game your sorry you did.unless you get in a vehicle quick your sniped,spawn camped to death,clunky weapons,clunky graphics (the amount of clipping and tearing is terrible at times,if you go in as a group of friends your not always on the same side,the sniper scope and reloading is a pain in the **** as well,EA seriously have to sort there bloody servers out.i would be pissed off if this was a beta,never mind a fully payed for release.

DISGRACE imho.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Its OK, when you get a European server. They released it in asia first, I dont know why.

Give it a few days EA will use are fresh money to buy some new servers.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I couldn't agree with you more:thumb:

However and a big however whne it works its bloody awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Been on it most of the afternoon with the nephew, Had an great time now you can get on and stay on!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been enjoying a few games of this with friends, I think it has a different angle to the likes of Call of Duty as when you get sniped it doesnt show you the reply so you can go and find them as soon as you spawn and kill em....

I like it. 

John


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Did any of you play BF2 or 2142 on PC? If so, how does it compare?

I'm tempted to get this, but I don't think it will be a patch on the PC versions...


----------

